# Is it the winter that does it??



## Bonkers in Blenheim

Hi Guys,
I'm new to the forum. Been in NZ for over 5 years and as you can see from my title, I live in Blenheim.
I've become quite homesick lately - I always seem to this time of year, is it the same with you? Blenheim is not exactly Metropolis - great in summer but many locals are in bed by 9 in the winter. The recession seems to be hitting a bit now and as a credit controller I've noticed an increasing number of businesses not paying or slow to pay their bills. I really do have the Blenheim Blues and would love to relocate to Tauranga - been doing a bit of research and it looks like a pretty good place to be. Is anyone living up there and if so do you find plenty to do? What are the schools like? Is there a big gang presence? Would love a bit of feedback I'm not a 'Whingeing pom' just a 'Did we choose the right location for our life in NZ' pom


----------



## topcat83

Know what you mean about the weather 
But I don't suffer nearly as badly with SAD as I did in the UK!

Went browsing the Internet and thought you'd like the following website: Blenheim Climate - What's Blenheim's Climate Like? . According to this, Bleinhem is the sunniest place in NZ! I think the East Coast of North Island might be drier though, and Tauranga will certainly have a bit more life!

Sorry - can't help you too much with Tauranga as a place to live though. But I don't believe it has a big gang culture (a tad more as you go towards East Cape, I believe...) and I understand they tend to keep any fighting between themselves anyway.


----------



## Bonkers in Blenheim

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply Top Cat.
I think it's the idea of a bit more life that attracts me!! Blenheim is certainly sunny - lived here a few years, and in the summer it feels much better as we have the Marlborough Sounds etc to 'go at', but I do miss the beach - 25 mins drive to Whites Bay - Rarangi 15 but wild and black and not a swimming beach. Plus it's VERY 'small town.' The council and 'old families' have a firm grip on what is allowed here business-wise and there is a firm belief that sport is enough for kids and teens - but if your teens aren't sporty or dancy you've basially had it!! I will keep quietly plugging away at the family for a move - one child for, the younger totally against - we'll see, but the more I look at the Tauranga area the more I like it. Seems to tick all the boxes. Don't get me wrong - Blenheim is a lovely place at times, but just not my cup of tea - or milo should I say!!


----------



## WallyR

*Tauranga info available*

_"I really do have the Blenheim Blues and would love to relocate to Tauranga - been doing a bit of research and it looks like a pretty good place to be. Is anyone living up there and if so do you find plenty to do? What are the schools like? Is there a big gang presence? Would love a bit of feedback I'm not a 'Whingeing pom' just a 'Did we choose the right location for our life in NZ' pom[/_QUOTE]

Happy to send you a 'first-look' pdf on Tauranga....about 5 pages.


----------



## Bonkers in Blenheim

*Great*



WallyR said:


> _"I really do have the Blenheim Blues and would love to relocate to Tauranga - been doing a bit of research and it looks like a pretty good place to be. Is anyone living up there and if so do you find plenty to do? What are the schools like? Is there a big gang presence? Would love a bit of feedback I'm not a 'Whingeing pom' just a 'Did we choose the right location for our life in NZ' pom[/_QUOTE]
> 
> Happy to send you a 'first-look' pdf on Tauranga....about 5 pages.


Thanks WallyR - sounds great.


----------



## WallyR

*Tauranga file*



Bonkers in Blenheim said:


> Thanks WallyR - sounds great. [/QUOTE
> 
> How do I get it to you? need email....also have Opotiki and Matamata


----------



## Scoojez

Bonkers, did u end up moving?


----------

